# Help! Hypo Symptoms & Normal Test Results?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello -
Looking for your advice. I've been having strange symptoms, but my thyroid test results came back "normal". I had all of the thyroid blood work, too: thyroid antibodies (hashimotos), Free T3, T4, TSH. Everything is "normal".

*Symptoms include:*
Cold intolerance (Raynaud's), especially in hands and feet
Low blood pressure
PCOS (poly-cystic ovarian syndrome) - irregular periods, cysts on ovaries
Depression/anxiety
Severe, chronic dry eyes

*The following test came back abnormal:*
- ANA anti-bodies (positive) - something autoimmune, but lupus, sjogren's, and rheumatoid arthritis is negative
- High testosterone and DHEA, and low progesterone
- High cortisol
- the rest of full blood panel came back "normal"

My sister has Hashimoto's and my mother is low thryoid, and all of the women on my mother's side are low thryoid. My test results for thyroid are normal, but I'm thinking about pressing my dr about trying something for low thryoid to see if symptoms improve. Thoughts? Your feedback is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Have they taken a look at your adrenal glands? Cushing's or adrenal insufficiency could be at work here.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Why focus on Hashimoto's when the symptoms and the abnormal tests point to something else?

And you CERTAINLY do NOT want to try to take meds for hypothyroidism when you don't have it.....could cloud up the diagnostics.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you have the numbers and ranges from your thyroid blood work? If so, could you please post them? What kind of doctor are you seeing? I'm just curious.

Phoenix


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for you replies. I understand the issues or complications that may arise from prescribing medication when the lab results come back "normal". My frustration is that my symptoms are getting worse and even though my lab results come back normal, I wish there was someone out there that can treat the symptoms and not just rely on the blood work.

My most recent thyroid blood work indicated:

TSH: 1.99 (range: .27-4.2)
FT4: 1.15 (range: .85-1.71)
Anti-TPO: "normal" <10.0 (<35)
Thyroglob AB: "normal" <20 (<40)
ANA Antibodies: POSITIVE

I had FT3 and it was "normal", too, but I don't have record of the exact numbers.

Over the last few years my TSH has gotten higher. It was 1.5 a few years ago. My symptoms have also gotten worse over the last few years.

Symptoms include:
- Strong family history of hypothyroidism/Hashimoto's
- Severe cold intolerance (Raynaud's, cold/pain in legs) - getting worse
- low blood pressure
- extreme fatigue, foggy, absolutely no energy
- feeling depressed, low/ also anxiety
- arm/hand tingling, numbness
- dry eyes
- dry hair
- irregular periods/PCOS
- low libido

So frustrated because my doctors just keep taking blood work and tell me that everything is normal and it seems they are at a dead end. I'm certainly not feeling "normal" at all. Far from it.

Thanks for your help. I just don't know what to do and where to seek help. The endocrinologist I saw a few months back examined my blood work, said everything was normal, and basically shrugged me off, and told me to follow up with my GP.

Sigh....


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

He who treats by symptoms alone - is a *bad* doctor!

You should stop dwelling on, that your issues are only thyroid connected. 
Think out side the box, for symptoms could be from any health issues.

You need to go to a reputable endocrinologist. One that focus on most of the endocrine system diseases such as thyroid, parathyroid, pancreas, ovaries, testes, adrenal, pituitary and hypothalamus, diabetes, metabolic disorders, menopause, osteoporosis, hypertension, etc. Have the endocrinologist check you out thoroughly to rule out other possible causes for your symptoms. If your levels are in normal Lab range then most likely your symptoms are not caused by the thyroid and probably caused from some other health issue.

TSH can fluctuate for many reasons and from year to year, month to month, week to week, day to day and hour to hour. Even from season to season.
Your two TSH differences is so minimal that its not a matter for concern.

To just dwell on thyroid, is a waste of time and health.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Please do get in to someone who can run more tests. I'm just wondering why you are so focused on thyroid? I'm not trying to dismiss it, but if you get too focused on one thing, you might miss the real problem!! I'd sure hate for you to overlook what is really going on and have it turn in to something more!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. I'm in the process of running more tests and seeing a new doctor. I think doctors who rely only on blood-work and do not address symptoms are bad doctors, as well. If anything pans out and I'm feeling better, I'll let you know. I'm sure there are others in the same boat as me as well.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Do keep us informed!! Good luck!


----------

